# Trying to Upload Zencart files but getting disconnected



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

I have tried off and on today to download the Zencart program files to my public/html directory. I created a new folder entitled "Store" and I have tried to download the program files to it with not success. 

I am using the free FileZila Client FTP program. It gets a long way but then it disconnects or times out with the server. The zencart instructions on their site say to download the whole program not just the installer. 

*How can I successfully get the shopping cart files uploaded without any time outs?* 

I don't think this can be acheived with the File Manager my webhost offers because there are too many files to try and get uploaded and this would take to long to upload each. As you know, the FTP program allows a drag and drop feature so I don't have to upload each file which saves time and is more efficient. 

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## transamshop (Sep 23, 2007)

What exactly are you trying to do? Download the source files for Zen Cart to your local pc or to your webserver? If you're trying to download the files you can get them in a zipped package from sourceforge.net at only about 4mb.

Does your webhost provide an automated install of ZenCart? Because, if not, you will have to manually create a MySQL database to install, configure and run a zencart store.


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

transamshop said:


> What exactly are you trying to do? Download the source files for Zen Cart to your local pc or to your webserver? If you're trying to download the files you can get them in a zipped package from sourceforge.net at only about 4mb.
> 
> Does your webhost provide an automated install of ZenCart? Because, if not, you will have to manually create a MySQL database to install, configure and run a zencart store.


Oh yes, after spending most of the day of and on fooling with it, i have finally got it installed..lol

When trying to upload, it kept timing out with the server and I thought something was wrong so i kept starting over but little did i know that the ftp program was retrying and retrying until it would connect again and add some files then disconnect and readd some more files. I then had other issues with the SSL so I couldn't access my admin...headache after headache.

I not that long ago fixed the ssl issue so i could log in to my admin which is was all i needed to do to call it a day as i know i am just getting started with zencart,... 

until tomorrow MAYBE.


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

One more thing, i will look this up myself as I have done everything else but it doesn't hurt to ask...

The notes for the v1.3.7 full release with paypal express checkout option for standard and pro users stated to apply the XSS and Admin patches after install of zencart.

I have both patches waiting to be unzipped on my hard drive...

*now to apply these, would I just upload the unzipped files like I did with the initial install?*

*Would I have to activate a .exe to apply them?*

Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## transamshop (Sep 23, 2007)

No, you just have to upload the files and overwrite the ones on your server.

Zen Cart Support - Powered by vBulletin is a great place to go with questions.


----------

